# Good Cycling routes in Long Island



## Doink14

Hi Everyone. I live in Queens New York and I like long distance riding. I normally go through Manhattan and up Route 9 I really like this route but I would like to tryout Long Island. I'm thinking of maybe gettin the train out and cycling back. I like to do 60-100 miles on good roads. Can anyone let me know if there are any good cyclist friendly routes in long Island that would take me back to Queens. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve B.

Start here:

http://www.511ny.org/uploadedFiles/New_Rideshare/LI-bike-trailways_map.pdf

Also:

Bicycle (Long Island)

Probably the popular corridor for east/west cycling is the LIE service road. It goes out as far as exit 66, so 46 miles one-way from Little Neck Parkway, with detours around the Rt135/SOB interchange as well as the Sagtikos Parkway area. Bets ridden weekends as the section from Little Neck Parkway to about Glen Cove Rd. is very busy on weekdays.


----------



## Bobonli

There's no one, preferred route. All have good points and bad in terms of traffic or road conditions. There is a greenway in western Nassau/Eastern Queens (part of the old Vanderbilt Parkway, I believe) that is very nice and could carry you back to Manhattan.

Have a look at this route. Much of the route from #10 to #18 is on that path or roads with bike lanes.


----------



## pagong

Steve B. said:


> Start here:
> 
> Probably the popular corridor for east/west cycling is the LIE service road. It goes out as far as exit 66, so 46 miles one-way from Little Neck Parkway, with detours around the Rt135/SOB interchange as well as the Sagtikos Parkway area. Bets ridden weekends as the section from Little Neck Parkway to about Glen Cove Rd. is very busy on weekdays.


+1

There are 2 groups that leaves the Little Neck Parkway on weekends - 8 AM and 8:30 AM.... they are called "Triangle Cyclists", "Triangle Group Ride", or "TGR". They put in around 50 miles and they are done in less than 3 hours. Yes, they are fast. Especially the 8:30 group. There are also some groups that goes all the way to the end of the LIE service road (aka "the barrier") with total miles of 92. You can make some detour on the north shore, around Woodbury, Syosset area. You will see some beautiful mansions and put in the extra miles to make it a century. This group usually leaves the "Triangle" at 6 AM. Even if you miss the group, the possibility of seeing and riding with other cyclists is high. Friendly cyclists that can point you to other back roads for some scenic tour.

I'm not sure though how to get there via LIRR. I know someone that lives in Bayside and he rides his bike from the house to the Triangle (about 5 miles).

Here's the website - New York City Bicycle Club, Long Island Bicycle Club, Queens Bicycle Club, Triangle Cyclists


----------



## Steve B.

Bobonli said:


> There's no one, preferred route. All have good points and bad in terms of traffic or road conditions. There is a greenway in western Nassau/Eastern Queens (part of the old Vanderbilt Parkway, I believe) that is very nice and could carry you back to Manhattan.
> 
> Have a look at this route. Much of the route from #10 to #18 is on that path or roads with bike lanes.


The "greenway" might end some day as the Vanderbilt/Motor Parkway/Trail, hard to say if it's ever going to happen.

A portion of it was preserved between Cunningham Park and Alley Pond Park in Queens. Google maps shows it looping thru Cunningham Park, put I've only ridden the section that goes to Alley Pond. After that it's not ridable until you get into Bethpage State Park, where there's a short section of the BP Bike Path right near the picnic area. 

Then it's an on road route thru Suffolk, from Commack Road over to Lake Ronkonkoma and is labeled as Motor Parkway.

And as a nice alternative to Long Island would be to take Metro North to Brewster, then a mile west on Rt 6 to the Old Put Rail Trail (paved - northern terminus at Putnam Ave.) to the Westchester County North County Trail (same trail) and down to Warehouse Lane in Elmsford, 34 miles. Then a mile south on Rt 9A to catch the South County Trail. That takes you another 12 miles south (so - 47 so far), to Van Cortland Park. Your call at that point to ride into Manhattan or take the #2 south.


----------



## kbiker3111

Yikes, ride out and take the train back, at least the wind will be at your back. Stick to the north shore in general, Port Washington, Syosset, Muttontown, etc. The south shore is flatter but more people will try to run you over.


----------



## Doink14

Thanks for all the input guys. I'll report back soon and let you know how I get on.


----------



## Wynnbb

View attachment 282342

This heat map from Garmin might help (heat generated from Garmin Connect cycling activities). You can just ride along 495 service road east all the way to Syosset/Woodbury, make a left on Woodbury Road and go all the way to Lloyd Harbor. Nice smooth road with not many traffic lights by then.
View attachment 282343


----------

